

Unreal Engine 4 - GT.TV Exclusive Development Walkthrough - agumonkey
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOvfn1p92_8

======
agumonkey
Eurogamer article : [http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-vs-
unreal-e...](http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-vs-unreal-
engine-4)

hi-res screenshots are quite impressive.

------
agumonkey
After Tim Sweeney Haskell investigations and Allan Willard comment about using
non-standard language, I'm non-surprisingly disappointed to see C++. ^^

